# Flame Wars



## VVoltz (Feb 1, 2008)

What's up with so many flame war going on on the forums?. Come on people, we are a very friendly community, let the 360 and PS3 users hug with a friendly smile on our faces.
In the end, any console that gives us a good time is a worthy one, any brand will do as long as it is entertaining.

Down with flaming, up with gaming!

Who is with me?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 1, 2008)

/me slowly raises hand.  Flamers get warned and banned/suspended anyways, so at least they're getting what they deserve.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 1, 2008)

i couldnt have said it better, VVoltz!

*signs*


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree.. that's stupid! Why keep on discussing if the PS3 is better then the 360 when we all know that the Wii is the best console ever!? Pff.. stupid fanboys!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> I agree.. that's stupid! Why keep on discussing if the PS3 is better then the 360 when we all know that the Wii is the best console ever!? Pff.. stupid fanboys!








I agree...somewhat.  Why can't we go back to the good old days where there was no internet and flame wars over each other's opinions weren't so rampant?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't seen any flamewars yet today. Link plz.


----------



## Westside (Feb 1, 2008)

Flame war is sparked when even a SINGLE fanboy is dissatisfied by a every sentence said on a forum.  Personally, who gives a shit how much clearer each console's graphics are?  I think they look almost the same graphically.  I do not need to see every blade of grass on the field or every strand of facial hair on Sam Fisher's unshaven face.  What I care about is the core gameplay, the storyline and the fact that it's decent in quality (meaning the graphics are at least acceptable)  then we have a recipe for success.  If 360's got that game I'm looking for, I'll get it.  If PS3 got the game, I'll get that one.  I personally think that it's pointless fighting over which system's better, in the end it all comes down to the amount of action the system gets.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 1, 2008)

I can better read this topic with IE7 then with firefox, its always better

still doesnt work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can better read this topic with a PSP than with a DS

Shit I sold my psp and I dont have a memory thingy for the DS :S

I can better read this topic with a WII then those other nextgens

where is topic about anyway?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Why can't we go back to the good old days where there was no internet and flame wars over each other's opinions weren't so rampant?



What, like real wars over an opinion or something equally as trivial?

Back on topic I seem to have missed most of the flame wars (if indeed there were any) but that is most likely because I choose to read topics based on the title or rarely if they lack that and are in a section that is likely to have something interesting in.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 2, 2008)

Off topic: That picture is f'ing awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (was gonna ask where it's from but I found it now)


----------



## Taras (Feb 2, 2008)

The mods get sand in their collective vadge over everything these days. There aren't any flame wars.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 2, 2008)

Winning a flamewar is like winning the special Olympics. Even if you defeat the rest, you're still a retard.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

I bump this for the sake of it. Please, stop flaming the forums.
If I only were a real boy... I mean a real mod....


----------



## Maktub (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Winning a flamewar is like winning the special Olympics. Even if you defeat the rest, you're still a retard.


http://jumi.lut.fi/~japalvia/pics/retard.gif

Posted for sauce.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> /me slowly raises hand.Â Flamers get warned and banned/suspended anyways, so at least they're getting what they deserve.



Have you seen ZeWarrior and Urza lately? Guess what, not banned.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 14, 2008)

Urza doesn't flame, he just gets pissed at noobs at releases his inner chi at them.  And flaming once does not result in instant ban, just a warning.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > /me slowly raises hand.Â Flamers get warned and banned/suspended anyways, so at least they're getting what they deserve.
> ...



Neither are you.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...



Still an idiot


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanna be king of the flame wars here i go ! 

1.PS3 SUXS
2.WII SUXS
3. XBOX360 SUXS 
4.Smash Bros. Brawl SUXS 
5.You SUXS
6.NO U 


There i win !


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 14, 2008)

I see a flame war coming...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



Proving my point.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:


> I wanna be king of the flame wars here i go !
> 
> 1.PS3 SUXS
> 2.WII SUXS
> ...



Your list sucks.




ZeWarriorReturns said:


> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...



Oh, you have no idea...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna be king of the flame wars here i go !
> ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

rofl


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> rofl



Just what I was thinking


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

YOUR QUOTE OF HIS SUCKY LIST SUCKS!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

you suxs suxs and suxs


----------



## Jhongerkong (Feb 14, 2008)

If only a PSii60 came out. Then we could all be a happy family.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> you suxs suxs and suxs



NO U


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> If only a PSii60 came out. Then we could all be a happy family.



Fail. Mixing Consoles = Failure. Imagine a Playstation with a crap load of Shovel ware with a 33% chance of Failure.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

I forgot to say PC Suxs


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If only a PSii60 came out. Then we could all be a happy family.
> ...


Exactly. Imagine a 360 with no good games/empty marketplace laced with DRM and no in-game music or chat until a later patch, and no private video/voice chat.

See, I can be a douche too.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If only a PSii60 came out. Then we could all be a happy family.
> ...



Imagine 360 that was very hard to develop for with disappointing controls and a high price!

Oh...wait...IT WOULD BE A PS3!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



Disappointing Controls is debatable, and apparently that console outsold the 360 in '07, proving it's not as bad as you make it out to be.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 14, 2008)

I was gonna say "what flamewars?" but then Zewarriorreturns reminded me.
Seriously dude, shut the fuck up.

take your stupid fucking console wars faggotry to gametrailers or gamefaqs, just shut the hell up.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I was gonna say "what flamewars?" but then Zewarriorreturns reminded me.
> Seriously dude, shut the fuck up.
> 
> take your stupid fucking console wars faggotry to gametrailers or gamefaqs, just shut the hell up.



A Simple ''Be Quite'' Would of been easier, no?


----------



## theman69 (Feb 14, 2008)

Bioshock for Wii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol, who would have thought a topic about flame wars would have turned into a flame war. Topic closed.


----------

